# Smelly, new hiding hut?



## EnaEna

So I got a new hiding hut for my hedgie, since he got a little too big for the last one. It's made out of natural, recycled material and is the perfect size. But what I didn't realize in the store was how much it smelled. It's almost a rancid, melting plastic sort of smell. I washed it down and even used the solution I use to clean Earl Grey's wheel, but it still just totally reeks.

Do you know if this smell goes away, or if there's anything I can use to make it smell less? Will it upset my hedgehog, since they have very high senses of smell? At first he tried to bite it a little, then stayed away and checked it out from afar, and now he's been inside it since then. I suppose if it was that terrible, then he wouldn't have gone in it. But can the strong smell hurt or upset him?

I just bought it today, and I still have the receipt. So I can return it. It was that or the plastic igloo that's slightly too big for the cage...

It's this hideout, btw:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... d=12341305


----------



## EnaEna

Anyone have any sort of input at all?


----------



## Nancy

Try using vinegar in the water and give it a real good soaking. Vinegar takes the smells out of many things.


----------



## SouthernSweet

Well if that one is smelling so bad already, perhaps an alternative hideaway might be better?
What about this compact one?

http://petnation.org/CORN-HUT-HIDEOUT-LG-045125603545/

or perhaps this one?

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6067+10434+16925&pcatid=16925

Or just stick with a snuggle bag if hedgie is comfortable with it  my hedgehogs don't care for the igloo I've tried.


----------



## alexvdl

Reginald has that Lixit Pigloo and he loves it. Maggie cut up a bunch of fleece strips so he has something to snuggle with in there, and she used wire (carefully cut down and sanded) to make a hinge on one side because he'd upset it sometime and then he'd be grumpy the rest of the day from having no where to hide while he slept. She really likes it because it makes it easy to get him out of the cage, because she could just pick up the Pigloo. Of course now that he likes meal worms we just use those to lure him out for snuggle and play time.

Here he all burrowed and comfy.









Hedgebutt and leg as walks in









How it looks in the cage.


----------



## EnaEna

Oh, I love the Pigloo! That's so cute, and such a wonderful idea~

I ended up getting this for Earl Grey:

http://www.amazon.com/Marshall-Pet-Prod ... pirate+hat

It's a soft pirate hat bed made for ferrets. The hole is big enough for him to fit through, I just had to open it up a little more so I could actually get him out of it myself. lol


----------



## SouthernSweet

cute!!


----------



## Jenice

Hi there! We actually have this exact same tree trunk hide out. We have it in our hamster cage and she loves it. Ours didn't have any smell at all and she loves it! But if your hedgie loves it, I'd keep it. Maybe over time the odor will go away!


----------

